# WHAT the hell happened to the V7 client thread



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2012)

that thread had an OP with a direct to stanford link for the latest V7 client and also a direct link to full assistance , i thought it was stickied, can a mod sort it out it was one of the more usefull thread posts on here especially to tpu's folding team noobs

 sorry mods feel free to delete this  ,wont let me??


----------

